
California could bring radical change to single-family-home neighborhoods - PretzelFisch
https://www.nationalmortgagenews.com/articles/california-could-bring-radical-change-to-single-family-home-neighborhoods
======
bobblywobbles
It's what has to be done, we are growing too quickly and we are running out of
land.

